# Happy New Year 2017



## Frederik Magle

I wish all members of Talk Classical a happy and wonderful New Year 2017! Thank you for the year that has passed. Also, a special thanks to the staff of Talk Classical for your amazing work and effort!! Thank you!

All the best new years wishes to members of TC!  :tiphat:

-Frederik
:trp::trp::trp:


----------



## Guest

Thank you mr. Magle and I Ilike to express my gratitude for making this forum possible.:tiphat::trp:


----------

